# Training future pastors in practical matters



## Pergamum (Nov 12, 2007)

Here is a question that I have for you and anyone else who knows:

Do all seminaries have intensive internships that focus on the practical aspects of the ministry and how intensive are these?

The Army and I guess the Marines have CTT - Common Task Training. Do seminaires have this also to check their soon-to-be grads. I know RTS has a big English Bible Exam. BUt this is done in a classroom. 


How important is a pastors "manner" with people and how would a seminary train this, since not being a good people person or being ackward socially seems like a major hurdle for many ivory tower theologians who end up splitting congregations. 


Many Bible colleges (mostly Fundy) have programs to check one's spiritual life or check off the services done for their local churches, but most of this seems very ineffectual and seems to only encourage an outward show or visible obedience. 

Only a few people I know were really "groomed" for the minsitry. I mean personally and deeply prepared by a veteran pastor. I know many who have degrees, but few who had older men really pour their lives into them and speak about "non-academic" matters such as demeanor, etc, that is often the downfall of pastors.

My pastor and my church "groomed" me - if that makes sense - speaking intensively to me about many deeply personal issues. I am sure I need a lot more grooming . 

WHat sort of grooming do most seminary students get?


----------



## jawyman (Nov 12, 2007)

Here is some information about the OPC internship programs.


----------

